# beloved old friend



## kowens (Oct 15, 2004)

Today we mourn the passing of a beloved old friend by the name of Common Sense who has been with us for many years. No one knows for sure how old he was since his birth records were long ago lost in bureaucratic red tape. He will be remembered as having cultivated such value lessons as knowing when to come in out of the rain, why the early bird gets the worm and that life isn't always fair. Common Sense lived by simple, sound financial policies (don't spend more than you earn) and reliable parenting strategies. His health began to rapidly deteriorate when well intentioned but overbearing regulations were set in place. Reports of a six-year-old boy charged with sexual harassment for kissing a classmate; teens suspended from school for using mouthwash after lunch; and a teacher fired for reprimanding an unruly student, only worsened his condition. It declined even further when schools were required to get parental consent to administer aspirin to a student, but could not inform the parents when a student became pregnant and wanted to have an abortion. Common sense lost the will to live as the Ten Commandments became contraband; churches became businesses; and criminals received better treatment than their victims. Common Sense finally gave up the ghost after a woman failed to realize that a steaming cup of coffee was hot,she spilled a bit in her lap, and was awarded a huge settlement Common Sense was preceded in death by his parents, Truth and Trust, his wife, Discretion; his daughter, Responsibility; and his son, Reason. He is survived by two stepbrothers; My Rights and Ima Whiner. Not many attended his funeral because so few realized he was gone. If you still know him pass this on, if not join the majority and do nothing.


----------



## EDMman (Oct 15, 2004)

How true. How very very true.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Oct 15, 2004)

Common Sense is defined as the practical application of everything that you know. 

If a person doesn't know something, been exposed to something new or learned, how can you expect them to have the same common sense as you? Does that make them less a person?


----------



## Newfie (Oct 16, 2004)

This belongs in OTF.


----------



## che (Oct 16, 2004)

> This belongs in OTF.



Absolutely


----------



## spacemule (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Newfie _
> *This belongs in OTF. *



Actually, it's already there.  

Click here.


----------



## Newfie (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spacemule _
> *Actually, it's already there.
> 
> Click here. *




Yeah, I know, but I didn't want to get into the old "we've already seen this a million times" thing.


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 16, 2004)

Right....


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by che _
> *Absolutely *



NO NO NO THIS THREAD BELONGS EVERYWHERE ..CNN ,BBC ,AL-JAZEERA EVEN.....THIS THREAD SHOULD BE READ OUT AT SCHOOL ASSEBALYS, POLITICAL PARTY CONVENTIONS...ETC ...ETC...


----------

